# [SOLVED] free full CDA - MP3 converter



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi, I am looking for a free full CDA - MP3 converter, all I've been able to find are softwares that only convert 2/3 of the content, so can you please help me?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: free full CDA - MP3 converter*

I've been using FreeRIP for years now on various versions of Windows, no problems.

Freeware download: *http://www.free-codecs.com/download/FreeRIP.htm*


----------



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: free full CDA - MP3 converter*

wow this thing's a beauty, its fast and works fully and freely, thx man ur a lifesaver


----------



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: free full CDA - MP3 converter*

ps. if only every software was like this


----------

